

Show HN: DJS - Media Distribution with no server-side code - khwang
https://github.com/khwang/DJS

======
khwang
We wrote a Turntable.fm clone which can be viewed at <http://www.soncoya.com>

The neat thing though is that "media" is not limited to just mp3s--as you can
see in the demo we can also serve images. We've turned off file upload and
such for the purposes of the demonstration since none of us felt like dealing
with security and such.

~~~
rgbrgb
I see that there are -12 people connected...

~~~
khwang
I think someone may be Javascript injecting our demo...I will admit that
displaying the total number of connected users is not done in the best way
possible.

------
AjayTripathy
The framework is for real-time media distribution, and is built on top of
Now.js . All you need to do is include our npm module, djs, serve your
webpage, and write your client-side code. We've found that it greatly
simplifies writing pub-sub media distribution channels, and turntable-like
rooms.

------
mcantelon
"npm install djs" installs server-side code so "no server-side code" may not
be entirely accurate.

~~~
AjayTripathy
Fair enough, you can think of it as not having to write any of your own
server-side code.

------
DungFu
But, what IS media?

